# soccer coaching jobs.



## porkies (Oct 10, 2011)

Planning to move to Spain from now. Ireland. Somewhere near Valencia. Was looking to coach soccer, which is what I do here. Anyone with any info or no were I could find out more details. 
Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This link may help??? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ball-coaching-job.html?highlight=soccer+coach

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

porkies said:


> Planning to move to Spain from now. Ireland. Somewhere near Valencia. Was looking to coach soccer, which is what I do here. Anyone with any info or no were I could find out more details.
> Cheers


not another one! i think there's more of us here than Spaniards. i couldn't help with the coaching but i could put you in touch with a bunch of fella's from back home who play 7's regularly, they might be able to help you.


----------

